# Where can I purchase clear plastic materials



## quicksilver147 (Mar 8, 2010)

Just getting into engine building.  
I have just purchase my first set of plans for a Miser Low Temp Stirling Engine and I'd like to find a source for transparent materials for the cylinder and some other parts so I can show off the working parts better. 

Any one have a few sources I could check out ??

Thanks in advance, Dan.


----------



## John Rudd (Mar 9, 2010)

What's your location?
There's a place not far from me that does see thru acrylic in various colours...Prices are very good at around £2 for an A4 sheet of 2mm
http://www.plasticonline.co.uk/


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 9, 2010)

Dan,

Not knoing your location can make it a little difficult to suggest anywhere to obtain it from.

If you search for 'acrylic tubing' on ebay, you usually get a fair few hits. If you live close by, I have a few sizes, you could cut a bit off.


Blogs


----------



## vlmarshall (Mar 9, 2010)

Like Blogs says; Where are you, and what sizes are you looking for? ;D


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 9, 2010)

A-1 plastics
8653 Jefferson Highway
Osseo, MN 55369
Ph: (763) 424 - 9744
Fax: (763) 424 - 9754

4" OD 3 3/4" ID Clear	8.59 per Ft

5" OD 4 3/4" ID Clear	12.95 per foot


http://www.plasticstogo.com/rodtubing.htm

Dan :
 welcome to the board . I hope the above info helps you. 
It is very helpful to put your location either in personal text or signature line . also when you gert a chance post an intro thread in the welcome section tell us a little about yourself your shop and your aspirations and experience with model engines. 



Tin


----------



## RobasaurusRex (Mar 16, 2010)

The problem with A-1 Plastics and almost everyone else is that they only want to sell in 6-foot lengths. So, for a long time it looked like I was going to have to pay about $60-$80 just to get a 1.5-inch long piece (with a 4-inch ID) for the engine I'm building. Which is Jan Ridders' "Simpler" LTD Stirling Engine, http://www.machinistblog.com/?p=949. 

After searching for a _long _time I found that McMaster-Carr sells one-foot lengths of cast acrylic tubes at fairly reasonable prices. 

http://www.mcmaster.com/#catalog/116/3542/=68y64v 

It cost me about $17 for the tube and $5 for shipping. BTW, you need to contact their customer service department if you want to know how much the shipping is going to be, because their web site won't tell you until after you've PAID for your order. It took them two days to email me an invoice with final cost, which is also how long it took for the package to show up at my house. 

I don't know how they're getting away with doing it that way. But in their defense, their shipping charges are very reasonable and seem to be very close to what their actual shipping cost is. 

Rob


----------

